# Red Squirrels and other Scottish Wildlife



## Kernuak (Oct 28, 2012)

I've spent well over four years trying to get a half decent shot of a red squirrel, but after my last trip to Scotland, I have more than I know what to do with. I also managed to photogarph another iconic species, the mountain hare, as well as a treecreeper.




Red Squirrel Eating Hazlenut by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



Red Squirrel Ambush by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



Red Squirrel Peek a Boo by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



Resting Mountain Hare by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



Roosting Treecreeper by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr


----------



## sheedoe (Oct 28, 2012)

Awesome shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## zim (Oct 28, 2012)

Love red squrrels, hope it's ok to post this link, love this photogs reds

http://www.ianmason.org/portfolio.php


----------



## Kernuak (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks. I'd love to get some shots in the snow, but unless I can move to Scotland, it's unlikely.


----------



## GuyF (Oct 28, 2012)

Really like the shots especially the 3rd one. Where were they taken? There's a big estate near me but you mostly only see grey squirrels


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 28, 2012)

Those are really nice. Any chance you saw some scottish wildcats?


----------



## Kernuak (Oct 28, 2012)

They're taken at the Aigas Field Centre in the Scottish Highlands. Because of the proximity to people on a daily basis, it's much easier to get close to them than usual, even though they are wild. The centre is also involved in a breeding pgoramme for wildcats and I'm sure I saw one there in the Caledonian woodland early one March morning four years ago, but I haven't photographed any, as they are trying to keep human contact to a minimum ready for release of the offspring into the wild in the future. The chance of seeing more than a glimpse of a wild one is pretty remote.


----------



## bjd (Nov 1, 2012)

Kernuak said:


> I've spent well over four years trying to get a half decent shot of a red squirrel, but after my last trip to Scotland, I have more than I know what to do with. I also managed to photogarph another iconic species, the mountain hare, as well as a treecreeper.


Those are great shots. What lens etc. did you use? The 300mm L I assume?
Cheers Brian


----------



## Kernuak (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks Brian. The squirrels were all taken with the 300mm f/2.8 L IS, either with or without extender, as was the mountain hare. The treecreeper was taken with the 135 f/2 though and involved some photographic gymnastics .


----------



## Malte_P (Nov 13, 2012)

great images.. great light....


----------



## ions (Nov 20, 2012)

Very nice! Well done, thank you for sharing.


----------



## skullyspice (Nov 20, 2012)

Fantastic squirrel shots!


----------



## Kernuak (Nov 21, 2012)

Malte_P said:


> great images.. great light....





ions said:


> Very nice! Well done, thank you for sharing.





skullyspice said:


> Fantastic squirrel shots!


Thanks, in some ways, they've been four years in the making. The lighting was a little bit of a struggle in the second squirrel shot and the mountain hare shot (where it was actually raining). The stump had to be positioned carefully for the two autumn leaves shots, as the sun was quite harsh on the background. Luckily they were used to it by that time after a few days and were quite happy with it being moved a few feet.


----------

